# Vizio's 'extra-large' holiday HDTV lineup goes from 55- to 70-inches



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Press Release: 



> _VIZIO Unveils New Large Screen, LED HDTV Models Available Now
> 
> NEW, SLIM FRAME 60" CLASS RAZOR LED™ SMART TV HEADLINES VIZIO'S EXTRA-LARGE HOLIDAY LINE-UP
> 
> ...


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

How good are Vizio TV's? I always see them priced lower then other similar brands regardless of the size of the tv. Is the quality above other's even thou the price is much lower?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

They are a good value for the money imo... The parts they use to assemble vary from whatever they get a good deal on from what I hear. I have had a 47" for the last 2 years and it has worked flawlessly although the picture has never been up to the quality of my 32" Samsung.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I did find a very favorable review on home theater review website for the E60li-A3.


----------

